# Cách Mua Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo Online



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (6/12/18)

*Mua nệm* cao su nhân tạo hay bất kỳ loại nệm nào khác bằng phương thức online là một giải pháp vô cùng tuyệt vời, bởi nó giúp người dùng tiết kiệm được khá nhiều tiền bạc, thời gian và công sức. Song, ở Việt Nam hình thức này vẫn chưa được phổ biến, một số người cảm thấy hoang mang khi mua hàng qua mạng. Do vậy, bài viết sau đây chúng tôi gửi đến bạn những Cách Mua Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo Online để bạn nhìn nhận rõ hơn phương thức này cũng như đảm bảo đưa ra quyết định tốt nhất cho mình.​​​_




Nệm cao su nhân tạo gấp ba TATANA_​
*1. Tìm hiểu kỹ về nệm cao su nhân tạo*​Đệm là một vật dụng gắn liền với chúng ta mỗi ngày, vì thế bỏ công sức nhiều hơn để tìm hiểu nó cũng là việc làm cần thiết. Với nệm cao su nhân tạo được cấu tạo từ thành phần chính là mousse Polyurethane Foam hay còn gọi là PU foam, thông qua mạng internet bạn có thể tìm hiểu kỹ hơn về nó.​​Vấn đề thương hiệu nệm cao su nhân tạo cũng là điều mà mọi người nên xem xét. Bởi hiện nay có rất nhiều sản phẩm hàng giả, hàng nhái kém chất lượng xâm nhập vào thị trường. Nếu bạn ham hàng rẻ và mua phải sản phẩm không có nguồn gốc xuất xứ, thương hiệu lạ lẫm chưa từng nghe qua thì sẽ khó tránh khỏi được tình trạng “tiền mất tật mang”.​​*2. Tìm kiếm thông tin*​Mua hàng online để hiệu quả đòi hỏi người dùng phải biết cách tìm kiếm thông tin cũng như chắt lọc những thông tin đúng đắn và chính xác nhất về sản phẩm, mức giá, độ uy tín của nhà cung cấp. Với lợi ích to lớn của công cụ Google, không khó để bạn xác định được ưu nhược điểm của nệm, đánh giá chính xác về lợi ích của sản phẩm mà bạn chuẩn bị mua là gì. Ưu tiên những thông tin hữu ích về sản phẩm thay vì chỉ chú tâm vào những thông tin quảng cáo.​​*3. Kiểm tra mật độ (tỷ trọng) cao su nhân tạo của sản phẩm*​Để kiểm tra được mật độ của nệm cao su nhân tạo thì phải thông qua việc cân trọng lượng của thể tích trên một diện tích vật liệu khoảng 1m3. Hiện nay, các sản phẩm nệm nhân tạo trên thị trường thường có tỷ trọng từ D25 đến D50. Nếu loại nệm nào có tỷ trọng cao su lớn hơn và độ đàn cao hơn thì chắc chắn nó sẽ mang lại cho khách hàng sự êm ái hơn khi sử dụng.​​*4. Các lớp của nệm*​Không giống như nệm bông ép, nệm cao su nhân tạo được cấu tạo từ một đến nhiều lớp nhằm mục đích tối ưu hóa sự đàn hồi cũng như kéo dài thêm tuổi thọ của sản phẩm. Những chiếc nệm đa tầng sẽ có thiết kế thấp nhất là 2 lớp, theo đó lớp trên cùng sẽ có khả năng đàn hồi tốt, mang lại sự êm ái cho người dùng, còn lớp dưới cứng, đảm bảo sự vững chắc.​​Bên cạnh đó, lớp ngoài cũng sẽ có sự khác biệt, nó được chần viền một cách tỉ mỉ và tinh tế, nhờ đó mà phần ruột nệm ở bên trong được bảo vệ tốt hơn. Những cửa hàng uy tín sẽ luôn công khai thông tin về các lớp nệm của sản phẩm, vậy nên dựa vào đây bạn cũng có thể đánh giá chất lượng của cửa hàng, showroom đó như thế nào.​​_




Nệm cao su nhân tạo TATANA, áo nệm vải công nghệ 4D Spacer độc đáo._​
Để đảm bảo mua nệm online tốt hơn nữa, bạn cũng nên đọc kỹ thông tin về điều kiện bảo hành sản phẩm. Kết hợp cùng với những công việc trên chắc chắn bạn sẽ nhanh chóng sở hữu được bộ đệm chất lượng, giá cả phải chăng mà không cần tốn quá nhiều thời gian, công sức.​​*TATANA*​


----------

